# who is hiring Low voltage apprentices in Tacoma/Puyallup/Fife ??



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

Not getting very far finding a sponsor. I have installed at least 60k feet of 25 pair, cat5 cable with one company and performed most of the network installations and network cable as a independent contractor in Canada. I have excellent references just not so much in cable installations. Canada has no regulation on structured cable unlike alarm cable, which is regulated. So I have to start from ground zero!! 

Anyway if some one can send me a email to [email protected] with companies hiring will reply.

Thanks


----------

